# Glittery urine



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

My female cat, Patches, has taken to peeing on my couch. The urine doesn't have a strong odor and it always looks normal so I never considered a medical problem, especially since this is an ongoing thing with her. Sometimes she pees on other things like laundry or something similar to a litter box. My concern is about something that is just happening recently. She peed on a card board box and I didn't clean it for a few days. (I know, gross, but I was dealing with other cat problems.) When I finally went to deal with it I noticed that the urine had dried up leaving behind what looks like fine glitter. Is this something I should be worried about or is it that just what happens when urine dries up?

Understand that I would LOVE to bring her to the vet to be sure nothing is wrong with her, but I owe lots of money to my vet from just this week. One of my cats had to have a cesarean section and just a couple days later I found another one of my cats outside half-dead (read post titled "Brain damage?"). Please know that my babies are very well taken care of. I don't want anyone to think that I neglect them just because of all the problems I am having with them right now. They are well fed and up to date with vacs and preventative meds. I just don't prepare for this many vet visits in a week and I am not doing very well financially.

I hope that someone can either tell me that this is not an unusual thing or that there is something I can do that won't require a vet visit. Just yesterday, I said to my boyfriend, "You know, Patches is the only one we've never had a problem with." 
*smacks forehead* Why did I have to open my big mouth? :roll:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

macncheese said:


> Just yesterday, I said to my boyfriend, "You know, Patches is the only one we've never had a problem with."
> *smacks forehead* Why did I have to open my big mouth? :roll:


Yeah. You shot yourself in the foot with that comment! :lol: 

I am not an expert on what dried urine looks like...but the peeing on soft, flat or smooth surfaces everywhere is *certainly* raising the Red Flag of a UTI. Sorry. She needs to have a urinalysis done to see what course of action can help her pee more comfortably and go back to using the litterbox. Talk with your vet and get set up on a payment plan _and stick with it_ to keep a good relationship with your vet.
heidi


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

That "glitter" you're seeing is very likely UTI crystals - I'd get that kitty to the vet *ASAP*.


----------

